# The NX Evolution



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

The NX is pretty much almost done now. Just a few things I'd like to get such as tint, Suspension Techniques sway bars, and strut tower bars, and also add A/C. So far, the engine is stock. I just pretty much worked on getting it to run optimally like brand new so I can get the best gas mileage out of it. It runs really smooth, no drivetrain vibration through the steering wheel like the G20 in low revs. Anyways, here are pics of just how the NX has come. Enjoy!

June 2006









September 2006









September 2006









October 2006









October 2006









November 2006









January 2007


----------

